# Warum haben wir eigentlich noch nicht...



## Vendroxa (18. April 2009)

Also was haltet ihr von dem Spiel?

1.Öffnet einen beliebigen Instant-Messenger eurer Wahl
2.Sucht irgendeine Person raus und schreibt sie mit folgender Frage an
3."Sag mal warum haben wir eigentlich noch nicht miteinander geschlafen?"
4.Postet die Antworten hier im Forum ;P


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

> ???



Irgendwie hatte ich das von der Person erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2009)

mehr als nur ein sinnloses spiel habe es mal reported um zu schaun ob die mods das auch so sehen


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2009)

weil du mir zu ausgeleiert bist


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Das kenn ich doch ausm Gfxsector 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
"keine kondome?"_


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

> *talk to the hand*


hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mehr als nur ein sinnloses spiel habe es mal reported um zu schaun ob die mods das auch so sehen


Seh ich ebenso und ob es wirklich hier her gehört ist noch eine andere frage...


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Wer hat euch den ins Pausenbrot gekotzt?
Ist ein witziges Spiel,ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt oO


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache: Die Frage schreit geradezu nach einer Antwort, die gegen die Netiquette verstößt (ansätze hat man hier ja schon gesehen). Deswegen ist hier geschlossen.


----------

